# Swift vs IBP?



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Bought some loin backs at Costco, 3 per pack in Cryovac. Opened the package up last night to apply the rub and noticed these are not IBP but Swift. Does Swift add solution? 

Wasn't a lot of liquid and total weight was 7 1/4 lbs. 2 racks looked normal, 1 had an unusual amount of meat on it.  =P~  Plan to put that one on 45 minutes before the other two.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

No Swift for this cat, I only buy Maple Leaf St.Louie ribs from my butcher by the case, (40 or so pounds) rip the membrain off, dust them down, and toss them on  :!:


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Bought some loin backs at Costco, 3 per pack in Cryovac. Opened the package up last night to apply the rub and noticed these are not IBP but Swift. *Does Swift add solution? *
> 
> Wasn't a lot of liquid and total weight was 7 1/4 lbs. 2 racks looked normal, 1 had an unusual amount of meat on it.  =P~  Plan to put that one on 45 minutes before the other two.



If the do, it's on the label.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 12, 2006)

Dats,

I buy ribs from Sam's and Costco and have used Swift before and they DO NOT enhance their meat. Let not your mind be troubled.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Bought some loin backs at Costco, 3 per pack in Cryovac. Opened the package up last night to apply the rub and noticed these are not IBP but Swift. Does Swift add solution?
> 
> Wasn't a lot of liquid and total weight was 7 1/4 lbs. 2 racks looked normal, 1 had an unusual amount of meat on it.  =P~  Plan to put that one on 45 minutes before the other two.



I agree with Bruce, they're good.  But, in the future when you're not sure if they're enhanced or not look for the Nutritional Information.  If there is anything other than what it says on the label it has to be listed and have nutrional facts.  If it's just ribs, butt, etc, it will not have the information on it.  If it's been "enhanced" it will.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

No solution indicated on the lable. Thanks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this concerns me greatly.  The ribs I bought this week ...I asked the butcher and he said they were not enhanced.  I scoured the package all
over and they said nothing about injections/enhancements.  

But there was a nutritional label.

So does that mean they were enhanced and not labeled that way?
I've still got 2 racks in the freezer so I can check em or post pics.
I need to know this.


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":cs5ls2kp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Now this concerns me greatly.*  The ribs I bought this week ...I asked the butcher and he said they were not enhanced.  I scoured the package all
over and they said nothing about injections/enhancements.  

But *there was a nutritional label.*

So does that mean they were enhanced and not labeled that way?
I've still got 2 racks in the freezer so I can check em or post pics.
*I need to know this.* [/quote:cs5ls2kp]
If they are enhanced, you will see it somewhere on the label.  If it's not on the label... it's not in there.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

I've seen the label on other products. Something like "product contains up to 18% of some chemical known to cause cancer in California" 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I bought some cryovac packed ribs at Sam's last week. I talked to a female butcher (?) behind the counter asking if they were enhanced. She told me that customers wanted more natural organic less processed meat. So that Sam's was not getting enhanced meats unless on special order.
> 
> Then she made it sound like unenhanced meat was a bad thing. Less flavor and dries out when it cooks. Hmm, I wonder where she got her information and food service degree. K-Mart?


Now that's funny! Stupid is, as stupid does. Gump hack and pack. But thank the good lord there out there, I brought home a dozen rib eye's marked as chuck a while ago.


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I bought some cryovac packed ribs at Sam's last week. I talked to a female butcher (?) behind the counter asking if they were enhanced. She told me that customers wanted more natural organic less processed meat. So that Sam's was not getting enhanced meats unless on special order.
> 
> Then she made it sound like unenhanced meat was a bad thing. Less flavor and dries out when it cooks. *Hmm, I wonder where she got her information and food service degree. K-Mart?*



Wrong "Mart"...    Think "W". (Calm down DATs... I'm not talking about Bush)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

I thought Bush made beans \/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are enhanced, you will see it somewhere on the label.  If it's not on the label... it's not in there.[/quote:2049m5lo]

If there's a nutritional label, look at the sodium.  If it's over 200mg, they're enhanced.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 30, 2006)

Pumped Swift and IBP ribs aint normally available in this area but sure they got em somewhere. If you want pumped IBP try Tyson from Wally World cuz they the same outfit nowadays as far as I know. If you ever in a contest try the pumped Hormels.  The judges love em. Taste like bacon on a stick according to some.  The unpumped Swifts and IBP's seldom make it to the winners circle..that I ever heard about anyway.  Now they might be popular in New Yawk or Kansas City or other areas of yankeeland.  I aint sure about that part.  

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 30, 2006)

I would have never known or cared about the difference between enhanced or not and how to tell the difference had it not been for this forum.  I think Larry was the one that explained the difference in that thread.  

My wife came home with a pack of enhanced ribs not to long ago so in the infinite wisdom learned from thirteen years of marriage, I did not say a word about it.    8)


----------

